# Old School Crossfire CFA202 Amp Amplifier MINTY FRESH BEAUTIFUL Condition



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School Crossfire CFA202 Amp Amplifier Minty Fresh Beautiful Condition | eBay


----------

